# Looking for some guidance....



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Sooooo, I'm not a real experienced texture guy...but I took on this piece of patch work to get me to the next house.<br><br>The ceiling is already pretty rough, the client had some water damage and I've replaced the necessary drywall and taped it.<br><br>What's the best plan of attack on this; I've seen guys do this with half a sponge and a brush.  I have both.<br><br>Crappy thing is the ceilings been painted, so it was a battle scrapping off enough texture to get the tape on.<br><br>I'm guessing I should do a fill coat to get everything level, then do the texture after that dries.<br><br>Any thoughts?<br><br>Thanks guys...<br>


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

They sell a texture brush for that---we used to do lots of them around my parts they called it Spanish swirl [probably not proper term] if you buy the brush soak it in a bucket overnight then take it out set on flat surface and put weight on it to flatten out [let set like that for several hrs to retain shape--- or buy the largest masons brush and try to match size of swirl----we mix compound and primer together ,roll on about 1/2 of the patch area then swirl in with brush, then roll rest of area and do same,----- good luck!!!!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

DSJOHN said:


> They sell a texture brush for that---we used to do lots of them around my parts they called it Spanish swirl [probably not proper term] if you buy the brush soak it in a bucket overnight then take it out set on flat surface and put weight on it to flatten out [let set like that for several hrs to retain shape--- or buy the largest masons brush and try to match size of swirl----we mix compound and primer together ,roll on about 1/2 of the patch area then swirl in with brush, then roll rest of area and do same,----- good luck!!!!



Thanks DS, gonna soak my brush tonight...I'll post a pic when I'm done...if I don't get fired first!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That looks like a 6'' brush.. maybe 8''... go to the wallpaper section at lowe's or H/D they should have em there.. When it comes to swirls IMO/IME there near impossible to match up ,each swirl interlocks with the next.When h/os ask me about swirl ceilings I tell them this..If they get damaged you my have to flatten out and start over..

I roll mud on fairly heavy ...wash brush out in clean water ,,sling the brush out swirl a row or two then rinse n sling.. repeat..oh!!!!keep the mud clean! One little piece of trash will make you cuss...Like DSjohn said ...Good luck!


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

all i can say is explane to the home owner that it's not going to look perfect.......swirls are the worst to do patch work. i always recomend hanging a new ceiling and starting over and if the h/o declines that i have them sign off on the repair estimate that patch work will not match 100%.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would skim or roll whole patch and wait 3 or 4 minutes and by the look from pic the "texture guy" started on that back wall where cabinet isnt masked,if using same or similar brush just copy his pattern and it should layout real close. Go about a foot or so bigger when texturing ( skim a lil smaller) . If you are able to stick around for a while when its drying use a slightly wet sponge and wipe mud off existing tex around patch to smoothe it in.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Wallpaper brush? I have one that's 14" or so. I think you'll be fine, and like Chris says it looks like they started at photo left (where your patch is). They weren't super precise with their lines so as long as you don't get super clean lines you should be great...they've got some heavy edges too. Have fun, and everything's going to be super-duper.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I second what drywall guy and Moore are saying. very hard to match someone else's work. Start new if you can. You will see the start and stop lines.

Guessing there's a fancy design around the center (light) that the HO wants to keep. Show a pic of that if you can


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Right on guys...I like the positive thinking!

I tried to get the ho to drop the entire ceiling...almost had her convinced, but obviously my price was a bit too high...

I also explained that it may not match 100%....which is ok cause up close it's pretty rough already...one of the reasons I took the job!

Ill snap a pic of the center today 2buck...it's not the nicest medallion I've seen.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Right on guys...I like the positive thinking!
> 
> I tried to get the ho to drop the entire ceiling...almost had her convinced, but obviously my price was a bit too high...
> 
> ...


Just remember to wet sponge the skim skim coat to feather the edges...I'd skim everything that you think you can get away with, maybe staying out of that last row next to the medallion. You can always swirl your clean brush in the old texture to make the overlap work, and then wash any goobers off the paint.......it'll be mah-vell-uss


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I do alot of repair work. Home owners always tell me you can match that right. I tell them nope. They look at me like what  And I tell them Im not the same guy that did it before its not the same mud. And this was done years and years before. I usually convince them to just redo the entire ceiling but if not I make them sign some thing that says it will not be a 100 % match and they cant come after me for doing a bad job.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> I do alot of repair work. Home owners always tell me you can match that right. I tell them nope. They look at me like what  And I tell them Im not the same guy that did it before its not the same mud. And this was done years and years before. I usually convince them to just redo the entire ceiling but if not I make them sign some thing that says it will not be a 100 % match and they cant come after me for doing a bad job.


Alright; so I did a fill coat today trying to smooth out the tape, and I'll attempt this friken texture tomorrow. Practiced on a scrap piece of board this afternoon after letting my brush soak overnight.


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

getplastered said:


> Alright; so I did a fill coat today trying to smooth out the tape, and I'll attempt this friken texture tomorrow. Practiced on a scrap piece of board this afternoon after letting my brush soak overnight.


Didn't mean to post that so quick...thanks for the pointers so far...here is my inspiration for this job...if I can make it look half this good i'll be happy!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

2buck, here's a pic of the medallion;

H/O told me the only reason they textured the ceiling was because it looked so crappy before...so the bar is pretty low!


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Just remember to wet sponge the skim skim coat to feather the edges...I'd skim everything that you think you can get away with, maybe staying out of that last row next to the medallion. You can always swirl your clean brush in the old texture to make the overlap work, and then wash any goobers off the paint.......it'll be mah-vell-uss



I got ya slim...this ones for you!


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

would like to see a pic of that repair from the video above after it was dry........i'll leave it @ that !


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

drywall guy158 said:


> would like to see a pic of that repair from the video above after it was dry........i'll leave it @ that !


Nothing a little paint won't fix! Told the ho that the entire ceiling will need a re paint...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

getplastered said:


> 2buck, here's a pic of the medallion;
> 
> H/O told me the only reason they textured the ceiling was because it looked so crappy before...so the bar is pretty low!


 That's not a real pretty ceiling..:blink:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

moore said:


> That's not a real pretty ceiling..:blink:


I agree....no pressure...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Didn't mean to post that so quick...thanks for the pointers so far...here is my inspiration for this job...if I can make it look half this good i'll be happy!
> 
> Deep Swirl Repair - YouTube


Looks like the guy done a great repair ..I have never tried the swirl with a sponge . and is it just me ..or was there a **** playing in the background??


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

I did one of these not to long ago.. we orangepeeled the ceiling with thicker mud and used a broom to do the lines. didnt turn out to bad. again, not perfect match but it was decent.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Didn't mean to post that so quick...thanks for the pointers so far...here is my inspiration for this job...if I can make it look half this good i'll be happy!
> 
> Deep Swirl Repair - YouTube


:laughing:

I want to see that sponge.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Yup, that's what I used to use the few times I used to do swirls. Just a little sponge like that. Or sometimes if we forgot the sponge we'd just find a broom on the job site and use the broom head. lol


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yup, that's what I used to use the few times I used to do swirls. Just a little sponge like that. Or sometimes if we forgot the sponge we'd just find a broom on the job site and use the broom head. lol


Is it modified? Otherwise, how does one get the pattern to to be uniform?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A brooms ?:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> A brooms ?:blink:


If this is directed at me, I meant to ask if the SPONGE is modified.

This whole thread got me thinking about the guy that was on here a while back doing the comb textures. 

*starts daydreaming*


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, here it is...not too bad, client was happy. Was more work than I anticipated.
Tough to keep the swirls in a good line when you can't get right under neath at the starting point.

Not sure if i'd tackle something like this again. Lots of set up, take down trying to keep everything clean.

Pic was taken before I sponged down the edges. Didn't look too bad!

Thanks for the pointers...keeping the brush moist was key.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks great man!! I hear ya, Working over those cabinets had to be hard..:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> If this is directed at me, I meant to ask if the SPONGE is modified.
> 
> This whole thread got me thinking about the guy that was on here a while back doing the comb textures.
> 
> *starts daydreaming*


 No Slim...Just think It's funny how someone would use one of my wife's old trade ins to swirl a ceiling. I've seen the miles she can put on one. I'm brain storming the sponge myself...


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:yes: looks good!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

getplastered said:


> Didn't mean to post that so quick...thanks for the pointers so far...here is my inspiration for this job...if I can make it look half this good i'll be happy!
> 
> Deep Swirl Repair - YouTube


 Dayum guy needs to go to work for the Cake Boss http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/cake-boss

If someone ever wants me to put a cake finish on a cieling... I'm charging out the azz big time. and yes I'll wear my tighty whities


----------

